# New Shop soon advice on what is needed



## the.gibbos (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi

The wife and i are taking over a small coffee shop very soon with just us running it ..no staff.. were just wondering what the procedure was to get up and running

So far we have

Register with Tax

Public Liability Insurance

Contents Insurance

Entertainment License (For radio etc)

Local Council for Food safety Rating

Accountant (We have one already Lined up)

Business Account with Bank

Anything else we have missed?? Thanks


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like you have it covered! I don't know where your cafe is based, but may be worth checking for small business rates relief. Also, if this is your first cafe, check with your local fire officer for relevant advice. Food safety folk can usually come out (prior to an inspection) and give you advice and documentation on stuff like HACCP, etc.,


----------



## the.gibbos (Jul 11, 2012)

Many Thanks have hit a few snags recently never knew things would take so long and so many hiccups thankyou for the reply



radish said:


> Sounds like you have it covered! I don't know where your cafe is based, but may be worth checking for small business rates relief. Also, if this is your first cafe, check with your local fire officer for relevant advice. Food safety folk can usually come out (prior to an inspection) and give you advice and documentation on stuff like HACCP, etc.,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Staff!

You will burn yourselves out if you cannot delegate

The paperwork also needs to get done (stock ordered etc)

How many days / hours per day will you be open?

How many tables or is this takeaway trade only?

What type of food offering?

Have you had barista training?


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

the.gibbos said:


> Many Thanks have hit a few snags recently never knew things would take so long and so many hiccups thankyou for the reply


Forgot to add, have you been on a Food Hygiene course?


----------

